# Good repertoire for piano, violin and viola/violin



## Robeck (May 8, 2017)

Hello folks,

I'm looking for some nice pieces to play for the combination

Piano,
violin and
(a 2nd) violin/viola.

So far I've encountered
-Bach double concerto d minor
-Shostakovich duos for two violins + piano
-Kegelstatt by mozart.

Since Kegelstatt is so beautiful but already transcribed for this combination I was wondering if I'm missing out on any good pieces. 

Thank you!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Eight Pieces for Violin, Viola and Piano in C minor, Op. 83" by Max Bruch.


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Trio for Piano, Violin and Viola in C minor by Mendelssohn. An early but charming work.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

> I was wondering if I'm missing out on any good pieces.
> 
> Thank you!


The Feldman trio.

Also I have a vague memory I once heard Märchenerzählungen (Schumann) with a violin instead of a clarinet.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Max Reger, Piano Trio #1


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> "Eight Pieces for Violin, Viola and Piano in C minor, Op. 83" by Max Bruch.


Better with piano, viola and clarinet (from a clarinet player )


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, basically everything sounds better with a clarinet than a viola.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Milhaud's Sonata Op 15 for piano and two violins


----------

